# Vote for best R32 2011



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

At the forthcoming Annual Awards Dinner and AGM we have, for the first time, decided to bring in a new award for "*Best R34*". 

The competition is open to members of the GTROC who have an R32 (obviously). Two pictures must be submitted, one of which must have been taken at a GTROC organised event this year.

Voting is open to all GTROC members and forum registered users, who are not Club members. The AGM and Awards Dinner takes place on 22 October, the voting will close before that.


1.Kriss



















2.Michael



















3.Will



















4.Marcus



















5.Vinay



















6.Gav


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Just to point out Kriss's partner accidentally voted for him from his pc without checking the login. I have reduced the vote count by one even if it still shows his name

Mook


----------



## ORACLE (Dec 3, 2009)

thank you Mookistar I didnt want him getting in trouble but now he'll know I was on his laptop anyway :nervous:


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

I OBJECT TO BEING CANVASSED TO VOTE FOR ONE OF THE "CONTESTANTS" BY SOMEONE WHO SHOULD KNOW BETTER

AND LET ME SAY IT WASNT FROM THE CAR OWNER

SO I WONT BE VOTING AT ALL and this will be my one and only post on this topic

And if this upsets anyone tough - you shoudnt have sent the message


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

difficult choice as don't know all the cars but also difficult to compare track with road


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

If you want to vote for the best Nissan GT-R: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/156502-vote-best-gt-r-2011-a-2.html


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Is it acceptable for KRISS to be promoting his car with attractive young ladies whilst Marcus has some balding old git?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

RSVFOUR said:


> I OBJECT TO BEING CANVASSED TO VOTE FOR ONE OF THE "CONTESTANTS" BY SOMEONE WHO SHOULD KNOW BETTER


name and shame!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

ATCO said:


> Is it acceptable for KRISS to be promoting his car with attractive young ladies whilst Marcus has some balding old git?


At least Marcus will have a good excuse if he doesn't win


----------



## Jakobsen (Dec 19, 2007)

All very Nice cars  they all have an mean look in their own way


----------



## Samwest (Feb 23, 2009)

vinays car is beatiful!! woww love those rims, are they rota grids?


----------



## hpt_simon (May 20, 2006)

wheres bob,s hahahahah


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Fuggles said:


> name and shame!


well you must have got the pm John cos loads of others did


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

not me, but then guess they might know not to!


----------



## Berry (Apr 14, 2008)

Bobs car should be in here!!! poor effort lol

Gone for Wills, just like the stance and how its used


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

if i Knew who Bob was (or which one) I might agree with you. Also, Bob would have to be a GTROC member and also have either added his name and photos to the earlier discussion/thread or sent in a request to be included


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Bob is Fourtoes and he is a gtroc member. If he wants to compete can someone get him to pm me link to two pics and I'll add him


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

another thought

Scotts 32 inst here 

certainly a member and been to meets this year


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Shit scotts!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

RSVFOUR said:


> another thought
> 
> Scotts 32 inst here
> 
> certainly a member and been to meets this year


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:




ATCO said:


> Is it acceptable for KRISS to be promoting his car with attractive young ladies whilst Marcus has some balding old git?


Well now JAE has been & gone I do have another semi decent show picture without ladies


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The whole process was very simple. Any GTROC memebr could add their pictures to a thread that was running for several weeks and then these would be put into a poll. If people don't want to add their cars that is their choice it's not for us to chase around hundreds of members asking them. Perhaps next year people will be more aware of this


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Thanks for the thought all, but I've enough awards already , but here's what your missing: 







































Anyway, I've cast my vote, and i think the cars a stunner!! :thumbsup:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> Bob is Fourtoes and he is a gtroc member. If he wants to compete can someone get him to pm me link to two pics and I'll add him


Already cast my vote cheers Mook, there may be better looking /spec'd cars in the category of  the best looking R32 GTR, (flip flop paint, bgw, best ice install, Fatest alloys etc....) but I think Will's car really embodies everything I believe In and love with respect to R32 GTR ownership:smokin: and captures the true spirit of our cars!:thumbsup:He's got my vote!!!:bowdown1:
Maybe I'll try for it next year when I've managed to get to a few shows hopefully.
Cheers.
:thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

RSVFOUR said:


> I OBJECT TO BEING CANVASSED TO VOTE FOR ONE OF THE "CONTESTANTS" BY SOMEONE WHO SHOULD KNOW BETTER


I will have a word with the person when I see her next. Fully undersatand you not wanting to break cover Brian. Thanks to the other people who let me know


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

Vinay, great car mate.


----------



## Dean_Lee (May 17, 2010)

Vins car is one of the main reasons I ended up deciding on a R32 GTR... so my vote goes to VIN! is it too late to enter?


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Dean_Lee said:


> Vins car is one of the main reasons I ended up deciding on a R32 GTR... so my vote goes to VIN! is it too late to enter?


It's too late to enter i'm afraid Dean, but there are numerous events for paid up members during the year where there are opportunities to put your car forward for 'Show & Shine' comps etc.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

You also had to post up your pictures to enter via an earlier thread. Sorry.


----------



## Dean_Lee (May 17, 2010)

no probs...


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Gotta say very good selection of cars. Really struggled to decide between 2 and see they are the top two at the mo.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Getting interesting  and one of the front runners will be at the dinner as well. So much better to present a trophy in person that stick it in a jiffy-bag!


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

i voted Kriss, i cannot stop looking at that second picture, makes me want to buy another:thumbsup:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

see, for me it's his first picture that works best. Gosh how car thieves have changed over the years


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Fuggles said:


> see, for me it's his first picture that works best. Gosh how car thieves have changed over the years


I won't comment on that, only to say that i thought the object of a powerful car was to shed weight, not pile it on....:nervous::nervous:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

paul creed said:


> only to say that i thought the object of a powerful car was to shed weight, not pile it on....:nervous::nervous:


Weight reduction was done by JAE though :

http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...307967784_1553254443_2599429_1787986811_n.jpg

Look ... not a car thief in sight :chuckle:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Don't forget to vote:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/156572-vote-best-r33-2011-a.html

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/156503-vote-best-r34-2011-a-2.html


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

R32 competition is the closest vote of all so far


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

voted vinay car looks awesome:thumbsup:


----------



## Bellis_GTR (Nov 18, 2010)

Also voted Vinay. Out of all them it stood out the most to me! Very beautiful car mate. Gavs would have been Second very stunning! But Kriss...Your car has a nice ass!!


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

close call, but had to go for Vinay overall.
the wing on the blue one doesn't do it for me i'm afraid


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Only a couple of days left, please make sure you vote


----------



## gtr-jack (Sep 29, 2010)

Got to say vinays car looks the dogs, and what a shine on the paint.
guess who i voted for


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Thanks to everyone that took part and all those that voted. We have a result. Although the vote may still be open your votes wont count.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The winner of the Best R32 competition has been posted up on the new GTROC website GTR Owners Club ? the official car club for all Nissan GT-R and Nissan Skyline owners and enthusiasts It's early days for the site but we hope you like what we've done!


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Why have i only just seen this thread now (must remove myself from the for sales section)

Thanks for all the votes guys. My choice would have gone to Mr Webster


----------

